# P60 Question



## suimhneach (16 Feb 2009)

hi everyone, just wondering if anyone knows when the P60's are due is there a date we should have recieved them by?


----------



## Lipstick69 (16 Feb 2009)

up to your employer. I got mine mid January


----------



## thesimpsons (16 Feb 2009)

while an employer must have the details to Revenue by 15 Feb (or 23rd Feb if submitting on-line) I don't think there is a date by which the P60 has to be given to employees.  Most employers would give them out by this date though - there is no reason why they should be holding them up.


----------



## Nige (17 Feb 2009)

Employees must be given their P60s by February 15th.


----------



## hgf (17 Feb 2009)

if you employed by dept of educ, i am too and ive not recieved mine yet. if another govt dept ive heard they are the worst for late delivery!!!


----------



## Boxette (17 Feb 2009)

got mine few weeks ago


----------



## Johnboy45 (18 Feb 2009)

Nige said:


> Employees must be given their P60s by February 15th.


 

I can't find this on  revenue site - it does say you have to have P35 done by 15th Feb (or 23rd if doing through ROS), but couldn't find a date for the P60s.  Now, in fairness, you'd imagine that employers would give them out once the P35 is completed.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Feb 2009)

Johnboy45 said:


> I can't find this on revenue site - it does say you have to have P35 done by 15th Feb (or 23rd if doing through ROS), but couldn't find a date for the P60s. Now, in fairness, you'd imagine that employers would give them out once the P35 is completed.


 
The Revenue's Employer's Guide to PAYE ( full_employers_Guide.pdf ) states :-

[FONT=MyriadMM_215_600_]"Between 1 January and 15 February the employer must[/FONT]
[FONT=MyriadMM_215_600_]give to every employee who was in their employment[/FONT]
[FONT=MyriadMM_215_600_]on 31 December, a certificate on form P60 (or on an[/FONT]
[FONT=MyriadMM_215_600_]approved alternative document - see below) showing[/FONT]
[FONT=MyriadMM_215_600_]Total Pay, Tax and PRSI contributions for the year ended[/FONT]
[FONT=MyriadMM_215_600_]on 31 December. These figures should be copied from[/FONT]
[FONT=MyriadMM_215_600_]the tax deduction card etc. or "own system" record."[/FONT]​


----------



## simplyjoe (19 Feb 2009)

Every year we have to beg our clients who work (or spouses work) for the HSE (West) to give us their P60s. How can government departments get away with ignoring the law?


----------



## Joe1234 (22 Feb 2009)

HSE North East is just as bad.


----------



## Graham_07 (22 Feb 2009)

simplyjoe said:


> Every year we have to beg our clients who work (or spouses work) for the HSE (West) to give us their P60s. How can government departments get away with ignoring the law?


 
Perhaps if someone in Revenue hit the Secretary of the relevant department directly for breach of employer legislation someone down the line might get their thumb out.


----------



## Towger (22 Feb 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Perhaps if someone in Revenue hit the Secretary of the relevant department directly for breach of employer legislation someone down the line might get their thumb out.


 
Different rules for different sectors.
Wait until you see the mess the next few weeks will bring. Can you imagine trying to pro-rata correctly a 'levy' for the last 5 days of a 2 week period for (hundreds of) thousands of employees.!! Actually they have been given a couple of months to implement it fully....


----------



## askalot (22 Feb 2009)

Towger said:


> Different rules for different sectors.
> Wait until you see the mess the next few weeks will bring. Can you imagine trying to pro-rata correctly a 'levy' for the last 5 days of a 2 week period for (hundreds of) thousands of employees.!! Actually they have been given a couple of months to implement it fully....



What has the levy got to do with P60s for '08?


----------



## Towger (22 Feb 2009)

askalot said:


> What has the levy got to do with P60s for '08?


 
Well it is a 'pension', so it will reduce the gross on you P60. Thus then you go to the bank furnishing a P60 as proof of income (not that they are worth the paper they are written on) for a loan, they will give you less money.


----------



## askalot (22 Feb 2009)

Towger said:


> Thus then you go to the bank furnishing a P60 as proof of income (not that they are worth the paper they are written on) for a loan, they will give you less money.



We still have banks??


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Feb 2009)

In earlier years it has been many people's experience of delayed p60s from some govt department. The new levy has nothing to do with that. It seems to have just been they were late. If a multinational with 5,000 employees  can get p60's out by 15 Feb,  I see no reason why anyone else cannot do the same. There are no exceptions for govt departments as far as I am aware.


----------

